# Splitting up Doubles



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

I've split plenty of hives, made nucs and introduced queens but this next project is a little bigger than my usual.

We've got 12 double deeps coming in late March that will be split up into nucs. I've got whatever number of queens available that I need. Plenty of forage available here that time of year here.

Equipment shouldn't be an issue, about 15 Jester nuc boxes in the shed, another 20 ordered and plenty of 8-frame deeps available.

I'm debating if I should just nuc them all out at once or pull enough brood and bees out for 20 - 24 nucs and leave a single in place the first go around. 

I'll have the pallets on my trailer so they need to be broken completely down by the time I'm done. I've got multiple out yards - so I can move the trailer with some in place. I'd like to split up this load between 2 or 3 yards.

Thoughts and advice appreciated.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Either plan sounds fine, but equipment may be your limiting factor. 12 nice doubles could easily yield 48 5-framers. If it is spring time, you may quickly need more frames for the nucs. You could make the nucs a little weaker and easily make 60+, but again you will need more frames and equipment as they grow. That being said, you may do best to make up however many nucs in the the first round and leave the original queens in the singles to grow a little. You can always come back and split again or let them grow.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Why is this in the commercial forum? Seems pretty much a normal post. You will get more hits in the beekeeping 101 section.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Why is this in the commercial forum? Seems pretty much a normal post. You will get more hits in the beekeeping 101 section.


Calculated risk. Figured a few hits from folks experienced with breaking down booming hives coming out of almonds would be more valuable than a lot of hits from people suggesting I make 2 frame splits or want a few queens out of my battery box. Admittedly this is small time...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

ChuckReburn said:


> Calculated risk.


 Fair enough.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Interesting. I'm all ears!


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you keeping the bees or selling them? If there is a flow on they may outgrow the nuc boxes pretty quick. If your selling them it's not as big of a deal if your handing them off to a customer. If your plan is to put them into singles make sure your equipment is ready. It's not a lot of fun putting equipment together all night long because you get behind and bees are out pacing you. I would be more inclined to split strong and then split again as they build up. As JSL mentioned lack of equipment can ruin your week.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

MTN-Bees said:


> Are you keeping the bees or selling them? If there is a flow on they may outgrow the nuc boxes pretty quick. If your selling them it's not as big of a deal if your handing them off to a customer. If your plan is to put them into singles make sure your equipment is ready. It's not a lot of fun putting equipment together all night long because you get behind and bees are out pacing you. I would be more inclined to split strong and then split again as they build up. As JSL mentioned lack of equipment can ruin your week.


Thanks all for the thought provoking input. Selling but I may be holding some for a bit. I had a large order that came in that put me over intended capacity

At that time of year, pollen is flowing strong but nectar is usually a limiting factor. Last year we fed splits about 3 gallons (but had weaker splits and rain washing out nectar). I'm also inclined to split strong then either split again or rob brood. As I've got 3 - 5 weeks before they should be going to customers, my thought is to split into singles and feed a bit.

Singles (in addition to allowing for growth) have an additional benefit in that we also sell equipment - this allows me to sell nucs "installed in equipment" (Which I'm recalling a number of customers wanted last year). 

At this point, I'm thinking pulling 24 strong nucs into singles with a frame feeder is the plan. That's a comfortable capacity for spring in my yards. I'll pull the trailer with the pallets and remaining bottom boxes and bees to another yard and put them onto individual bottom boards. I'll work a frame of undrawn foundation into those original boxes and see how fast they start drawing it.

And I'll be ordering more equipment...


----------

